# Free Book: Click and Play Agility



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Angelica Steinker's book "Click and Play Agility" has now been hosted and completely released on AgilityNerd.com

I have not read this book, but just downloaded all chapters and gave a _very_ quick scroll through a few of them. What an awesome resource!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Ok, so you need to do all the reading and share the best parts with us!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow- I completely meant to link to it and forgot...

AgilityNerd : Click and Play Agility - Chapter 11

MRL- I'll let you do your own reading.


----------

